# How to fit modifier to old Bowens Monolite 400?



## DavePearce (Feb 16, 2014)

I have recently purchased a very, very cheap pair of Bowens Monolite 400 Strobes, all in working order with two C-stands and a few umbrellas. $30 NZ Dollars to be precise! Happy chappy or what?
Anyway, my problem is that as they are older, around 30 years from what I've read, and they don't have an apparent way to fit modifiers like softboxes to them... 
Here are a couple of photos for you to see what I mean.


As you can see they do have an umbrella fitting, so I could use softboxes and Octa's designed for speedlights, where you shoot into and reflect out (if the said modifier is deep enough and the strobe is not too close to the umbrella/back). But I was wondering if there is a way to fit a speed ring to use current modifiers? These are my first studio strobes, I'm a big user of speedlights though.
Can anyone help? Or am I destined to use umbrellas and the like?
Cheers


----------



## lennon33x (Feb 16, 2014)

I have both of what you're talking about (modifiers). There are soft boxes that have a "generic" speedring, which is probably what you want. Measure the outside diameter and then see what the speedring measures. I also have the "umbrella version" which I love because it's so much more time efficient to set it up that way


http://bit.ly/1dYevb1


----------



## lennon33x (Feb 16, 2014)

After looking more closely at your photos, the umbrella versions might be more stable. I have a generic speedring for mine and that thing applies quite a bit of pressure. I'm not sure the body of your strobes could withstand it


----------



## Derrel (Feb 16, 2014)

WHat is the outside diameter of the barrel on those, in inches and fractions??? I know of a speedring that "might" work. It is the Chimera brand "SPeedotron Brown Line Speed Ring" Chimera Speed Ring for Studio Strobe Speedotron Non Rotating 2350 | eBay

and 
Photoflex Connector SC 1021SB Speedotron Brownline M3 Speedring Chimera 2350 | eBay

An alternate fix would be to modify the monolights to use a very simple mount: Speedotron Universal Mounting Collar, held on with pop rivers, or bolts and nuts, or epoxy.

im_50662.jpg

Speedotron Products Accessories


----------

